# £11,000 worth of Dumbbells



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just ordered a set of Watsons DBs for my gym.










End plate is tailored to my logo.










This is a promo pic of the finished product.

Milled from solid steel not cast iron. Arguably the best in the world.

Best thing. Zero maintenance (those with gyms will understand) and lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Best in the world?

Surely regardless of the material in which they are made from they all weigh the same?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

You aint gunna wanna see anyone throw them down lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

£11k for 12 pairs?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Flashy ba5tard

They look good. Did you get the guy on here who milled the 50kg bells to do them?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dem incremental monthly payment losses


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

lukeee said:


> You aint gunna wanna see anyone throw them down lol


This. I'd go sick if I caught any ****er launching my £11K DB's at the wall!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice, have a word with my gym please...... :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> This. I'd go sick if I caught any ****er launching my £11K DB's at the wall!


The cnut would be payin for repairs to the wall because the dbs wud win


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Look nice mate, what range of dbs are they for 11k? normal 2-40kg?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Just ordered a set of Watsons DBs for my gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very posh. 

I'm guessing that these are 5-80kg pairs?

I'm not so keen on the Allen heads protruding on the ends since I'd usually rest the ends on my legs before getting into position other than that, I think they look very nice.

Do you have the dumbell holders on any power racks at your gym?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice tom

These the ones which have a wide grip?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

ooohhhh very nice! Can't wait to see them in the flesh and get using them.

When I saw the thread title, I hoped it would be something to do with Ministry!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Very posh.
> 
> I'm guessing that these are 5-80kg pairs?
> 
> ...


Don't think they will protrude, looks like the end plate on it's own there to me so they wouldnt be screwed in on that pic


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Just ordered a set of Watsons DBs for my gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with me... I just got a mini boner looking at that lushness :-/


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Too nice to actually use


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats smart as **** !


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Very posh.
> 
> I'm not so keen on the Allen heads protruding on the ends since I'd usually rest the ends on my legs before getting into position other than that, I think they look very nice.


They're very nice looking but I agree with Blue(UK) about the bolt heads showing.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

They are seriously nice!

Some bell end bent the 70kg in my gym so chest press gone out the window with those. Tried gaffer taping 5s to each end and that failed spectacularly haha hoping the owner invests in some new ones similar to the this but can't see it happening.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Bloody hell.

Was chatting to older bloke in the gym today and he said all the weights and dumbbells are the same for the past 20 years he's been going there (tbh u can ****ing tell they are as well, never cleaned by the looks of it)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Can you open up a gym in my area please? )


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Irons iron!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Surely the Allen key bolts would be sitting flush.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Just ordered a set of Watsons DBs for my gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look fckin awesome! Fair play mate!



megatron said:


> Can you open up a gym in my area please? )


x2 on that one for me as well.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Clearly making too much coin! @Tinytom 

Very nice, how many members will get the boot for dropping them! :lol:


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Just ordered a set of Watsons DBs for my gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice man ,proper sexy dumbbells


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mish said:


> Dem incremental monthly payment losses





Mish said:


> Best in the world?
> 
> Surely regardless of the material in which they are made from they all weigh the same?


To be fair it's obvious that you've no idea about the reality of owning a gym or what makes a good gym.

First of all the price of steel hardly ever goes down. So even in a few years if I wanted to sell them I'd still get a good price for them. But then seeing as they are guaranteed for life I'd have no reason to sell if they were still doing the job effectively.

I've already replaced one set of 2-30kg DBs which were standard cast iron and require regular maintenance in terms of tightening and re welding after they've been thrown down too hard. This takes up staff time and eventually causes damage that requires new centre bolts which costs money.

Rubber weights erode and flake off all the time and eventually you are left with dumb bells that may say 20kg but actually are 19.5 because of the rubber erosion. Plus they also need tightening periodically..

Welded dumb bells are good but eventually even the weld erodes. Plus can look unsightly.

Incremental payment losses? The only thing you can get buy that possibly won't diminish in value over time is a house or land. Everything else diminishes over time but when you own a business you take into account the depreciation and lss of face value over time. Actually a good accountant will write that loss off against your profits so its not actually a bad thing to buy in instalments as you also don't need to declare the value of the goods as assets until the final payment. By which time the depreciation will have taken a lot of the vale away. So unless you are looking to sell your business it's a pretty good financial decision.

But that's how most large gyms are run. If you want the best kit thn you. Have to pay for it so that you get more business and therefore make more profit long term. It's only very rich people that will purchase outright the kit if its new and even then they'd have to be stupid considering the tax reasons for lease purchasing.

As for best in the world/all DBS are the same if they weight the same. You try pressing a 50kg hammer strength DB and then try and press a 50Kg Watson DB and then tell me it doesn't matter. That's like saying a skoda and a BMW are the same because they are both cars.

But I do understand that you are Scottish and therefore tight as fcuk so spending any money at all is like a heart attack.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Clearly making too much coin! @Tinytom
> 
> Very nice, how many members will get the boot for dropping them! :lol:


I have a MASSIVE sign in my gym that basically says "act like a cock and throw weights around bad you get banned" hardly anyone does smash the DBs down in my gym. But my staff are like proper hitlers enforcing it as well.

To be fair I reinvested £18,000 back into the gym last year in terms of kit. When members see that they are more careful. When we first opened I had to re weld all the DBs because a lot of idiots were lobbing them around. So I took them off the rack and left a sign up for a week saying 'the DBs are being repaired because idiots keep mistreating them' when they were repaired I stuck the huge 'DO NOT DROP WEIGHTS' sign up as well. It's never been a problem since.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

They look good enough for a display cabinet! Very nice


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Breda said:


> Flashy ba5tard
> 
> They look good. Did you get the guy on here who milled the 50kg bells to do them?


No it's from Watsons www.watsongym.co.uk I'm also buying the animal leg press from them. 36 plates possible load 



man_dem03 said:


> Look nice mate, what range of dbs are they for 11k? normal 2-40kg?


No 5-70kg in 2.5kg increments



BLUE(UK) said:


> Very posh.
> 
> I'm guessing that these are 5-80kg pairs?
> 
> ...


I have used similar style dumb bells and the actual protrudement is very small. Hardly felt it on my quads to be honest. It's the only detraction for me but the bolts are necessary in the triangle position to make sure they never come loose. Can't have everything I suppose.



Sambuca said:


> Nice tom
> 
> These the ones which have a wide grip?


No the fat grips I think wouldn't be a hit so the slightly wider 35mm standard grip.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@Tinytom I know this is off topic mate but you just reminded me mentioning the leg press, I remember you saying you had knee problems back in the day, don't suppose you could give me some pointers as to what you did to sort yours out? Mine's becoming a real problem when training legs.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> To be fair it's obvious that you've no idea about the reality of owning a gym or what makes a good gym.
> 
> First of all the price of steel hardly ever goes down. So even in a few years if I wanted to sell them I'd still get a good price for them. But then seeing as they are guaranteed for life I'd have no reason to sell if they were still doing the job effectively.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the business 101 Tom


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> No it's from Watsons www.watsongym.co.uk I'm also buying the animal leg press from them. 36 plates possible load
> 
> Not bad for warming up on huh!!! :scared:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> No it's from Watsons www.watsongym.co.uk I'm also buying the animal leg press from them. 36 plates possible load


Oh god. That website is like equipment porn.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

@Chelsea

I just strap my legs now mate. Tendons are a bit sore. I use cissus and igf and that's helped loads.

@Mish no probs for the business advice. Maybe you'd benefit from some training advice as well.


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

Those weights give me a hard on!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> I just strap my legs now mate. Tendons are a bit sore. I use cissus and igf and that's helped loads.
> 
> @Mish no probs for the business advice. Maybe you'd benefit from some training advice as well.


With knee wraps or knee sleeves mate? My knees have got to the point where they hurt if I have been sitting in a position too long then get up and walk about!! Not cool.

Doing legs aggravates them but its starting to fck me off now. Someone mentioned to me to stop using leg extensions, what you reckon?

@Mish ignore Tom......even with his advice you'd still look sh1t :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> I just strap my legs now mate. Tendons are a bit sore. I use cissus and igf and that's helped loads.
> 
> @Mish no probs for the business advice. Maybe you'd benefit from some training advice as well.


Tom people pay good money for your training advice and if you are willing to give me just an iota of what you know then please go ahead.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> With knee wraps or knee sleeves mate? My knees have got to the point where they hurt if I have been sitting in a position too long then get up and walk about!! Not cool.
> 
> Doing legs aggravates them but its starting to fck me off now. Someone mentioned to me to stop using leg extensions, what you reckon?
> 
> @Mish ignore Tom......even with his advice you'd still look sh1t :lol:


I don't really do leg extensions as the direct pressure always makes my outside knee hurt. However if you do single leg extensions this can stop as you can twist your body towards the pad. This reduces the stretch on the knee tendon slightly I've found.

I use knee wraps. Also make sure your knees aren't tracking over your feet on squats and leg press etc as this can also put too much pressure on your tendons


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mish said:


> Tom people pay good money for your training advice and if you are willing to give me just an iota of what you know then please go ahead.


In the words of so many 'gurus' on here.

"Do a search"


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

If that traveller was still on the forum, he'd break in for the scrap metal prices


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> In the words of so many 'gurus' on here.
> 
> "Do a search"


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I don't really do leg extensions as the direct pressure always makes my outside knee hurt. However if you do single leg extensions this can stop as you can twist your body towards the pad. This reduces the stretch on the knee tendon slightly I've found.
> 
> I use knee wraps. Also make sure your knees aren't tracking over your feet on squats and leg press etc as this can also put too much pressure on your tendons


Nice one mate will give that a go and see if it helps, something is wrong as its only been the last few months but its not an actual injury.

Appreciate it mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Nice one mate will give that a go and see if it helps, something is wrong as its only been the last few months but its not an actual injury.
> 
> Appreciate it mate


Do you train your legs then, there was me thinking you was just one of those guys who use the squat rack to rest the bar in between dem curlz :rolleye:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Do you train your legs then, there was me thinking you was just one of those guys who use the squat rack to rest the bar in between dem curlz :rolleye:


 :lol: I do that most the time but once a month I squat in there  I also sometimes sit on the arms of the squat rack to have a rest from doing concentration curls.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> As for best in the world/all DBS are the same if they weight the same. You try pressing a 50kg hammer strength DB and then try and press a 50Kg Watson DB and then tell me it doesn't matter. That's like saying a skoda and a BMW are the same because they are both cars.


Why would this be? When I've trained at different gyms using different dumbbells, something is different but I cannot explain it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> Why would this be? When I've trained at different gyms using different dumbbells, something is different but I cannot explain it.


metal is finely machined hence the price .

the cheapos are thrown together .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They look the bollox mate......


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Just ordered a set of Watsons DBs for my gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look so well balanced, the main reason I can press so heavier DB's is that my gyms 70 look like these just a much more rusty colour haha - balance means everything to me


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rectus said:


> Why would this be? When I've trained at different gyms using different dumbbells, something is different but I cannot explain it.


Thickness of grip,how well they're balanced, whether they have any wobble on the bells/plates,etc can all influence how good/bad they feel.

I used some Elieko olympic bars and weights at Loughborough uni about 14yrs ago and the difference between those and some York or similar is quite vast.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> To be fair it's obvious that you've no idea about the reality of owning a gym or what makes a good gym.
> 
> First of all the price of steel hardly ever goes down. So even in a few years if I wanted to sell them I'd still get a good price for them. But then seeing as they are guaranteed for life I'd have no reason to sell if they were still doing the job effectively.
> 
> ...


Right on the money.if you dont run a business, you just see 11k spent.Its a bit nicer than that, as Tom knows.11K more you can earn without paying any tax essentially.As the saying goes "Quality remains, long after the cost is forgotten"


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Excellent investment mate, the gym I work at we're onto our 3rd set in 3 years!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

They look fantastic, different league to those I'm stuck with. Actually probably a different planet


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Of course there's always a free guest pass available to any ukm member that wants to visit and try them out  just PM me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Thickness of grip,how well they're balanced, whether they have any wobble on the bells/plates,etc can all influence how good/bad they feel.
> 
> I used some Elieko olympic bars and weights at Loughborough uni about 14yrs ago and the difference between those and some York or similar is quite vast.


This.

Also the reason I have Texas bars for dead lifting.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

But can you beat £10 per month membership? :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

essexboy said:


> Right on the money.if you dont run a business, you just see 11k spent.Its a bit nicer than that, as Tom knows.11K more you can earn without paying any tax essentially.As the saying goes "Quality remains, long after the cost is forgotten"


Exactly.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> This.
> 
> Also the reason I have Texas bars for dead lifting.


Sounds like a well equipped gym mate. I hate lifting with cheap sh1tty barbell's, especially whilst squatting and deadlifting


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

They look great mate and you cant go wrong with lifetime guarantee


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Tbh the fact that there Zero maintenance is the best thing and im sure your staff thank you for getting them lol. Re tightening dumbells all the time is a pain in the ass


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

They look fantastic, the sort of thing you expect Mark Wahlberg to have in his home gym :laugh:

Any pics of your gym?

Sounds like a very well equipped setup.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Adz The Rat said:


> Any pics of your gym?
> 
> .


Link to his gym is in his signature.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Adz The Rat said:


> They look fantastic, the sort of thing you expect Mark Wahlberg to have in his home gym :laugh:
> 
> Any pics of your gym?
> 
> Sounds like a very well equipped setup.


I used to train there, best gym in Brizzle!


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

lukeee said:


> You aint gunna wanna see anyone throw them down lol


Chuck away mate, they have a lifetime guarantee!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Adz The Rat said:


> They look fantastic, the sort of thing you expect Mark Wahlberg to have in his home gym :laugh:
> 
> Any pics of your gym?
> 
> Sounds like a very well equipped setup.


The website is being updated once the new kit arrives. It currently doesn't show the mezzy floor either. Tut tut Thomas.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> The website is being updated once the new kit arrives. It currently doesn't show the mezzy floor either. Tut tut Thomas.


Just checked out the site, looks really good gym, great site too. :thumbup1:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Hes not wrong when he says best in the world.

used a set before and they are just insane.


----------



## Jacklemore (Nov 7, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Just ordered a set of Watsons DBs for my gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dumbbells. Also, can you please tell me how I can send you a PM please?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jacklemore said:


> Nice dumbbells. Also, can you please tell me how I can send you a PM please?


You'll have to post more and be here a bit longer before you're allowed that privilege.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

YES!!!



















Also got my animal leg press the other day.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where abouts is your gym based?

I will Deffo have to come down to try out all your kit


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sweet, get a close up shot of your logo on the end of one of the DBs


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Just ordered a set of Watsons DBs for my gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F**kin beautiful man. I've a certificate in Mech. Engineering in metal characteristics and believe me those are like porn/art to me. Be proud.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Sweet, get a close up shot of your logo on the end of one of the DBs


New avi.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow what an awesome gym @Tinytom

Your quite right about the 11k as an investment, my gym is very poorly equipped, unfortunately im in a small town and its all there is! But if i would happily pay a higher membership fee for good gear.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Where abouts is your gym based?
> 
> I will Deffo have to come down to try out all your kit


bristol

ive been a few times its very good!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Wow what an awesome gym @Tinytom
> 
> Your quite right about the 11k as an investment, my gym is very poorly equipped, unfortunately im in a small town and its all there is! But if i would happily pay a higher membership fee for good gear.


Thanks mate.

We get a few people coming in saying 'pure gym is £20' etc etc.

I do like taking them round showing why my membership is higher than that.

Most of my members appreciate that I reinvest back into the gym continually and are happy to pay the £30-40 fee.

I've just put in planning for a second unit next door. Another 3000 sq ft for functional training. This will not affect the membership fee at all. So my members get a continually better gym for no increase in fees.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

The new dumbbells and leg press do look better in the flesh than they do in the pics.

I've not used either yet but will do on Sundays session, can't wait!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lot looks amazing!


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice mate! Good to see your a gym owner who likes to reinvest in his gym i would have no problems paying a higher fee to some one who you no will reinvest some of there profits in the gym making it better.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

You've been had mate, these bad boys are only 16 quid in argos ;-) lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

For dumbbells that price I would want the bolts to be countersunk into the plates so they don't stick into your legs when you rest them on your legs when doing bench press or shoulder press.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I really want to come down for a session. Shame it's further than the 1.5 miles to my current gym.

Sadface.jpg


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a friend who's family Owens a very well known German supermarket who's just bought a set for his own home gym...minted b......do was over there last weekend there amazing but yeh weight the same as all other dumbells


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weights are weights


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

We'll said felon


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

They are smart looking weights.

In my millionaires gym maybe. Fair play to you for investing mate.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Reminds me of when I was a teenager, I wanted to lift weights but didn't have money for dumbbells. So I got some bricks from the garden, drilled a hole through them, ran a rope through and put the rope through a hollow metal pole. I think yours look a bit better though.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

The threads nearly 2 years old. knowing most people in the gym he's probably had to buy more by now !! :whistling:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice, too nice to let other people use!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Weights are weights


If the weights aren't flat on the sides then they're uncomfortable when you rest them on your legs when you do bench press.

View attachment 166873


Imagine resting these on your knees like that-


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> If the weights aren't flat on the sides then they're uncomfortable when you rest them on your legs when you do bench press.
> 
> View attachment 166873
> 
> ...


I always use dumbells like that for bench press, the doms I get in my quads is amazing.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

My gym have these, proper ****er trying to find the weight you want as there so hard to read when there racked


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Holy smokes. Celebs train at your gym mate?

I reckon kelly brook throwing them shiny beauties about would be a pretty good sight.


----------

